# tuning of piano



## lostchildhood

hello all, this isn't a "i don't know what song this is" thread so forgive me if i am posting in the wrong section. 

I'm learning to play this piece Bach partita 5 bwv 829, preaembelum and i am using the recording attached to guide my phrasing and such... it is played by @ndreas $chiff and I dont' know if it is just his superhuman ability to manipulate a piano or if the piano he's playing is tuned differently than my "equal temperament" piano (not saying it can't be both), but it just sounds so different than when I play at home. 

Maybe one of you piano gurus out there can tell me how the piano in this recording is tuned? 

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## Lukecash12

No, I wouldn't say it has a different temperament at all. It has a warm, inviting tone with scores of depth, so that may account for the stark difference in sound.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

It sounds equal temperament to me but it's hard to tell without any held chords. It sounds like a piano with a 'light' touch.


----------



## Rasa

Schiff is a master too, let's not forget.


----------

